
What Adobe considers a user's survey - tambourine_man
http://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/2013/04/survey-what-do-you-think-of-creative-cloud.html#comments
======
tambourine_man
From the survey:

    
    
      Which of these statements expresses your opinion of Adobe Creative Cloud?
      • It’s a great way to get Adobe creative tools, services and more. I’d recommend it.  
      • I need to understand the value of subscription vs. traditional product purchase.  
      • I’m not sure what’s in it or how it would help me. I need to learn more.

